# For a Friend.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Knocked out a couple for a Good Friend.. Think a lot of him and his family.

For Him... "Majestic" made from Camphor Wood Burl...love that aroma...

For His Bride....."Diva" made from Ocean Swirl Acrylic...hope she likes it...:biggrin:

Thanks for your caring, HM...:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Jim.... Just like always!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice work Tuga!! Whats a lucky couple!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are nice !


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

They will love it. Whats not to love! Nice job!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome work El Viejo!! That camphor burl has some crazy grain doesn't it??!! What finish are you using on the wood??? Thanks for sharing, keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great as always.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Awesome work El Viejo!! That camphor burl has some crazy grain doesn't it??!! What finish are you using on the wood??? Thanks for sharing, keep 'em coming. gb


Jim..on this one I sanded it down to about 10,000 then just put a light dose of Behlens Polish on it. Didn't want to seal it with CA so I could keep the camphor aroma on it. Not quite as shiny as a hard finish, but it still turned out pretty nice lookin'....


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job as always Jim.


----------

